# why do ppl need to be rude?



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok so I was having a rant about a seller on ebay that wasted my time, and quite rightly posted it in flame for a laugh. Nothing more.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=490897

See the reason I'm making this thread is because jamman loves to do this, whenever someone says something that upsets him he makes another thread somewhere else on the forum linking back to it, he does it quite often and it's normally to draw more attention to someone who has acted out of turn.

All I asked was how can someone use a chargeback scam, and this is the reply I got.



jamman said:


> Instead of me explaining a charge back scam and prob using words which will confuse you I would suggest you google it


I have no idea why he decided to try to be so belittling and rude. 
 
Now ofcource I didn't take any offence to the remark about me being Scottish meaning I'm more likely to be a criminal, but I'd like to point out that James is the first to condone ANY racist or bigoted comments no matter how much in jest it is.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Remember posting this?



brian1978 said:


> stop being a knob


I think you disagreed with what I was saying and I don't recall saying anything unreasonable or provocative.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> Remember posting this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were digging at me all through the thread. Please do read over it. And it was a joke hence the skeee like small print.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brian1978 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Remember posting this?
> ...


Not at all. You really are a sensitive little flower aren't you? Thistle maybe?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Two words

Bell

And

End

And another two

Keyboard

And

Warrior

That is all. Let's go and sit on the naughty step together lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> brian197[quote="rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Remember posting this?
> ...





rustyintegrale said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above matters rusty. I cant buy or build a mac for resonable cash that will run the latest games on the highest gfx settings. Thierfor I'm not interested in them.
> ...


I found that a wee bit rude and getting a wee bit personal. Sorry if I jokingly retaliated, no offence was ment.

Now jamman attempting to belittle me and basically calling me thick is quite a different thing.

I've no problem with you rusty but ever since I joined this forum from time to time James comes out of the woodwork to have a snidey snipe at me, the last one was uncalled for and very bitchey. The forum has just git rid of one nasty little troll I/we don't need/want another one.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

I think Jamman humour is a tad dry,he has been on the forum a long time and in my opinion he has been a positive influence,he has organised numerous events.Now before you say I am one of his fan club then you would be wrong I find his posts both interesting and informative yes he can be a little sarcastic at times (can't we all). There is a foe button that you can use if you can't be doing with him so you can't read his posts hence won't get upset by him or his comments.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> I think Jamman humour is a tad dry,he has been on the forum a long time and in my opinion he has been a positive influence,he has organised numerous events.Now before you say I am one of his fan club then you would be wrong I find his posts both interesting and informative yes he can be a little sarcastic at times (can't we all). There is a foe button that you can use if you can't be doing with him so you can't read his posts hence won't get upset by him or his comments.


No no no no and no. Why should I foe him? That is just encouraging forum trolling. yes his sense of humour is a tad dry I can take that, I have no problem with that.

Telling someone directly that they didn't want to explain a charge back scam because they would prob use words which will confuse you. Is not showing any sort of humour it's just nasty and stinks of your atypical forum troll/bully.

No I won't roll over and just "foe" him!

I don't give a toss how many posts he has made or how helpfull he has been in the past this is now not then and it's not needed.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Brian I remember not to long ago your post about the local police did I get all emotional and upset ? No I didn't ,who was being rude, insensitive and insulting then ? I could have come on here and had a right royal barny with you about,but I chose not to as you are entitled to your opinions.There's an old saying people who live in glass houses,if you don't like the bloke then fine but just remember your behaviour at times had been less than commendable I don't remember you apologising to all the police officers on the forum for your behaviour,not that we really cared anyway as we are a thick skinned bunch,and no I'm not falling out with you I'm just saying if he really irritates you that much then for him,but you don't want to,I'll say no more.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Brian I remember not to long ago your post about the local police did I get all emotional and upset ? No I didn't ,who was being rude, insensitive and insulting then ? I could have come on here and had a right royal barny with you about,but I chose not to as you are entitled to your opinions.There's an old saying people who live in glass houses,if you don't like the bloke then fine but just remember your behaviour at times had been less than commendable I don't remember you apologising to all the police officers on the forum for your behaviour,not that we really cared anyway as we are a thick skinned bunch,and no I'm not falling out with you I'm just saying if he really irritates you that much then for him,but you don't want to,I'll say no more.


Why would I apologise to any police for my "behaviour" I'm still waiting for mine.

I dont want to go into this again, but I'd like to point out that in that thread I said on more than one occasion that I have huge respect for the police and appreciate fully what they do, my rant was aimed at 2 particular people who decided for no real reason to make the next 6 months of my life a world of worry and financial cost, for in the end, nothing.

Like I said 99% of police have my utter respect.

But I'm not going there again!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Grow up and get on with your life, you don't want to ignore "foe" James yet you cry at what he says, makes a lot of sense..... Do you feel the need for some attention?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Grow up and get on with your life, you don't want to ignore "foe" James yet you cry at what he says, makes a lot of sense..... Do you feel the need for some attention?


And who are you?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Grow up and get on with your life, you don't want to ignore "foe" James yet you cry at what he says, makes a lot of sense..... Do you feel the need for some attention?
> ...


Someone replying to a thread on an open discussion forum, and in turn giving you some much needed advice it seems. Hey, if you don't like it, maybe you can make a thread about me?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Maybe you can keep your nose out of things that have exactly zero to do with you.


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

And who are you? :roll:[/quote]

Someone replying to a thread on an open discussion forum, and in turn giving you some much needed advice it seems. Hey, if you don't like it, maybe you can make a thread about me?[/quote]

Maybe you can keep your nose out of things that have exactly zero to do with you.[/quote]

Cheeses Brian....you don't help yourself do you?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oak said:


> And who are you? :roll:


Someone replying to a thread on an open discussion forum, and in turn giving you some much needed advice it seems. Hey, if you don't like it, maybe you can make a thread about me?[/quote]

Maybe you can keep your nose out of things that have exactly zero to do with you.[/quote]

Cheeses Brian....you don't help yourself do you? [/quote]

No I like a lot of others are sick of certain people trolling on the forums, it annoys me.

What annoys me more is the constant stream of sheep with thier heads firmly wedged up the trolls ass queuing up to white knight them.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Awwwwwwww, that's not nice now is it? Maybe I should make a thread about you? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Baaaahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh, boy do I feel sheepish, alright you baaaaaad boy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I find it so strange that I was the one that was attacked verbally for absolutely no reason, yet somehow I'm the one in the wrong here.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Awwwwwwww, that's not nice now is it? Maybe I should make a thread about you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Baaaahhh Bahhhh Bahhhh, boy do I feel sheepish, alright you baaaaaad boy.


Are you 12?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I find it so strange that I was the one that was attacked verbally for absolutely no reason, yet somehow I'm the one in the wrong here.


No your not Brian come on lets get on the naughty step and "he" can go get in the bin with the Cookie Monster

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it so strange that I was the one that was attacked verbally for absolutely no reason, yet somehow I'm the one in the wrong here.
> ...


Wasn't it Oscar The Grouch that lived in the bin. :mrgreen:


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwww, that's not nice now is it? Maybe I should make a thread about you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Brian. I wasn't having a go but simply pointing out that you're not helping yourself here. I'm not a frequent poster on here but frequency of posts doesn't mean I have less of a right to make a comment on a public forum. Your general theme of your post was that you felt victimised (and that I'm not discussing) but then someone posts something you don't take kindly to and you have a go at them making them the victim. It just seems a little ironic.

I'm not saying how you're treated is right or wrong but starting a post stating this is like standing in the middle of the playground and shouting "why doesn't anyone like me?" You can surely see that it's going to attract yet more trolling and replies that you might not take to?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Same difference lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oak said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Sorry but you being an infrequent poster have completely missed my point of posting like this. I wouldn't normal. It's not attention seeking it's a dig a James who was the one insinuating I'm thick and trying to belittle me. (He does this a LOT to people btw.)

When someone disagrees with James (jamman) he often makes a thread on other parts of the forums with links to the thread that bothered him, his intentions is to maximise ridicule or attention on the individual he targets. I'm not doubting yea once was a great contributor to the forum but lately he had been particularly offensive to individual's. In the last few weeks he has targeted myself, Jessica, Stephen, callum and a few others that I cant remember.

Without fail, everytime it happens the sheep come out from under the rocks to defend him and the ignorant back them up. The problem is most of these offensive posts seem to disappear when he gets called out. It would seem a moderator is also a sheep.

But crucify me if you want.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anyone else like Cheese? I love December, you can eat all the cheese and biscuits that you want! And the selection of Cheese available... DAMN!!!

Anyone else enjoying festive cheeses?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The guys a doochebag so lets just leave it at that, it's friiiiiiiiday tomorrow!

Let's get drunk and post random stuff  lol

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Does anyone else like Cheese? I love December, you can eat all the cheese and biscuits that you want! And the selection of Cheese available... DAMN!!!
> 
> Anyone else enjoying festive cheeses?





Oak said:


> Cheeses Brian....you don't help yourself do you?


Hehe Nick :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> The guys a doochebag so lets just leave it at that, it's friiiiiiiiday tomorrow!
> 
> Let's get drunk and post random stuff  lol
> 
> ...


I work every Saturday morning  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gutted. Lol I'll drink for both of us then and you can look after me on the naughty step lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> The guys a doochebag so lets just leave it at that, it's friiiiiiiiday tomorrow!
> 
> Let's get drunk and post random stuff  lol
> 
> ...


Amen to that!! I for one intend to get lathered/smashed/trolleyed/bugalowed or any other phrase you like tomorrow night! Its the first of 2 work xmas parties!!! :lol:


brian1978 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else like Cheese? I love December, you can eat all the cheese and biscuits that you want! And the selection of Cheese available... DAMN!!!
> ...


Haha i wondered why i was thinking about Cheese, talk about subliminal messages!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's my first works Xmas meal and I'm having pre dinner drinks at 5pm probably be half cut by the time the food is served lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> It's my first works Xmas meal and I'm having pre dinner drinks at 5pm probably be half cut by the time the food is served lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Haha good work! Its our "Sociable" one tomorrow, with partners (loner in the corner( so it won't be too messy... Next friday though its the afternoon in London before the Darts in the evening at Ally Pally... guaranteed to lose the following saturday and probably sunday!!


----------



## Oak (Aug 25, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Oak said:
> 
> 
> > wwwwwwww, that's not nice now is it? Maybe I should make a thread about you? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Brian. I wasn't having a go but simply pointing out that you're not helping yourself here. I'm not a frequent poster on here but frequency of posts doesn't mean I have less of a right to make a comment on a public forum. Your general theme of your post was that you felt victimised (and that I'm not discussing) but then someone posts something you don't take kindly to and you have a go at them making them the victim. It just seems a little ironic.

I'm not saying how you're treated is right or wrong but starting a post stating this is like standing in the middle of the playground and shouting "why doesn't anyone like me?" You can surely see that it's going to attract yet more trolling and replies that you might not take to?[/quote]

Sorry but you being an infrequent poster have completely missed my point of posting like this. I wouldn't normal. It's not attention seeking it's a dig a James who was the one insinuating I'm thick and trying to belittle me. (He does this a LOT to people btw.)

When someone disagrees with James (jamman) he often makes a thread on other parts of the forums with links to the thread that bothered him, his intentions is to maximise ridicule or attention on the individual he targets. I'm not doubting yea once was a great contributor to the forum but lately he had been particularly offensive to individual's. In the last few weeks he has targeted myself, Jessica, Stephen, callum and a few others that I cant remember.

Without fail, everytime it happens the sheep come out from under the rocks to defend him and the ignorant back them up. The problem is most of these offensive posts seem to disappear when he gets called out. It would seem a moderator is also a sheep.

But crucify me if you want.[/quote]

I'm not crucifying you Brian, that's a bit dramatic. I've also not defended any of the posts against you. An infrequent poster does not make me an infrequent visitor or reader either.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oak, we've moved on to cheese and parties now... :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mmmmmm cheese, bit partial to smoked Austrian

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Mmmmmm cheese, bit partial to smoked Austrian
> 
> J
> Xx


Cheese Jess, Cheese... don't lower the tone of this thread!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Smoked Austrian is a cheese duhhhhh lol I didn't lower anything it's just how you've read it lol my comment was totally harmless

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Is that the one that looks like a sausage?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Erm yes but that's not why I like it lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I wasn't even going there!!!

This time of year, its gotta be a bit of wensleydale with cranberries!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You were going there lol

I'm fussy with my cheese, good old cheddar, primula or smoked Austrian mmmmm

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Unreal! Sadly that particular type of cheese launches me back to my childhood, used to get mini cheeses from Tesco when i was like 5 and that was my Fav!!

PRIMULA?!?! Does that even count!?!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Er yea it says on the tube "made mainly of cheese" lol

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> "made mainly of cheese"
> 
> J
> Xx


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I literally could suck out a whole tube of that stuff lol

J
Xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Consider this thread..............hijacked!

And full of sexual innuendo


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Noooooo I'm talking about cheese in a tube!!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Will you two #*£% off talking about cheese and spare a thought for the lactose intolerant!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol aww you feeling left out?

J
Xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure about being rude, but looks like some on here need to get a room and relieve some of the tension that's building....

Made the world a nicer place though


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wow a thread about me I feel so special 

So much anger

Brian you are also very special :wink:

Do I cry when people call me fat, old and sad?

Brian do you hear me crying when classy miss innuendo is calling me a bell end and douche bag on this thread no I just smile to myself and wonder just why would you have your name tattoooooooed on your back.

Maybe so the lads remember your name I don't know.

Happy Christmas :-*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Wow a thread about me I feel so special
> 
> So much anger
> 
> ...


Let it go, you don't HAVE to troll threads.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love it I can't even reply to a thread about me :roll:

Think Danny pretty much summed you up so I won't comment any further because it isn't needed.

Have a good day and don't park where you shouldn't.

PS why edit out the following unless you for once realised you were talking paranoid rubarb ?

"Why are you STILL trying to get a rise out of me"


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Guys stop hi-jacking the thread!



Skeee said:


> Will you two #*£% off talking about cheese and spare a thought for the lactose intolerant!




There you go Skeee... now everyone can be involved!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

My reason for having my name tattooed is exactly that my reason which I don't need to share with you 

J
Xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no chuck norris one? lol

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I did have one, but Chuck Norris' beard ate it... :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

God Damit Chuck Norris!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol aww you feeling left out?
> 
> J
> Xx


I am - I might have to start a topic about it :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Do it.....I double dare you! lol

J
xx


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been on a lot of forums in the past and this has to be the one with most helpful members, quickest replies etc and I couldn't have done half the things on my car without it...... that being said it is also the one with the most bitching members I've ever encountered. If people can't reply with constructive advice or comments or take part in a discussion without calling other members an idiot, etc, etc then I'd say these are people the forum can do without.

Maybe there should be a big forum meet and all the 'keyboard warriors' can have it out in the car park, I don't think many of them would have the guts to say half the crap they put on here when face to face with the other person in question. I'd happily attend to put my views across 

It appears this is now a thread about cheese so please ignore my previous comments. That's what I get for skipping a few pages :?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NickG said:


> Guys stop hi-jacking the thread!
> 
> 
> Skeee said:
> ...


 Yeah thanks. :roll: Have you tried that stuff? Roquefort or Cheddar it aint!
It's a lot like that Primula crap. Not what I would call cheese.



kevbeans said:


> I've been on a lot of forums in the past and this has to be the one with most helpful members, quickest replies etc and I couldn't have done half the things on my car without it...... that being said it is also the one with the most bitching members I've ever encountered. If people can't reply with constructive advice or comments or take part in a discussion without calling other members an idiot, etc, etc then I'd say these are people the forum can do without.
> ......................


 You can't have it both ways Kev. 
Either useless boring crap, worse still no reply at all, or loads of abusive s**** and useful replies to serious questions.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guess this is what happens with a forum full of hairdressers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Travis199 said:


> Guess this is what happens with a forum full of hairdressers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMFAO that gave me a giggle

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Travis199 said:


> Guess this is what happens with a forum full of hairdressers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take massive offence to that!!! Not every TT owner cuts hair... Some people on here are also nurses or secretaries!! (Al Murray reference removes sexist reference from my conscience! :wink: )


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

NickG said:


> Travis199 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess this is what happens with a forum full of hairdressers?
> ...


Lol touché!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> Wow a thread about me I feel so special
> 
> So much anger
> 
> ...


jamman, your FAT OLD and SAD :lol: couldn`t resist!!! If ya cant laugh at yourself then ya cant laugh at anyone else ehh! as A mate of mine always says *Youve always got ya looks" :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

corradoman said:


> *Youve always got ya looks" :lol:


Well thats me F*****!! :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

corradoman said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow a thread about me I feel so special
> ...


 :lol: :lol: love you tooooooi

PS you're x


----------

